#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Calendar issues

## dak0214

I am having a problem with my calendar view in Outlook.  Each time I set up my calendar for either a day/week/month view and then leave to go to mail or elsewhere, when I come back my calendar view is gone and I am back to having to choose my calendar from the left side where I have several other co-worker calendars to choose from.  I have to click on a co-worker calendar and then mine before mine will come up.  Once I have both of our views up I have to unclick my co-workers view to just have mine.  I have to do this process each time I go back and forth between calendar and mail.  It is extremely time consuming and very frustrating.  Can anyone help me to keep my calendar view up at all times while I am moving around in Outlook?

----------

